# Origins account



## MR.Chaos (22. August 2013)

Hey leute ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen 
ich würde gerne meinen origin account verkaufen nur ich weis leider nicht wo


----------



## Laudian (22. August 2013)

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher dass man Origin Accounts nicht verkaufen darf.


----------



## FrozenFlame6 (22. August 2013)

Jep, soweit ich weiß ist das nicht erlaubt -> sprich wenn du das machen willst dann musste dir im Bekanntenkreis jemanden suchen und der muss dann damit Leben, dass dein Name drin steht (sofern man den auch nicht ändern kann)


----------



## MR.Chaos (22. August 2013)

ok vielen dank für eure hilfe schade eigentlich aber was solls


----------



## MezZo_Mix (22. August 2013)

Ich würde sowas mit Freunden machen und den Origin namen kann man ändern


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (1. September 2013)

ab wieviel jahren ist origin eig. xDDD ??? interessiert mich mal so haha


----------



## mds51 (1. September 2013)

Steam ist ab 13 , aber das merkt man gar nicht


----------



## Shona (1. September 2013)

mds51 schrieb:


> Steam ist ab 13


 Das ist soviel ich mitbekommen habe aber ein Gesetz in Amerika das sie das angeben müssen. Genauso wie die Altersverifizierung, die nicht wie viele meinen wegen uns deutschen da drin ist, sondern weil das in Amerika als verifizierung reicht.

Origin hat keine Alterbeschränkung bzw. die einizge ist der Einkauf von Spielen ab 18 was aber daran lieg das EA einen Sitz in DE hat und sich somit an diesen Jugendschutz halten muss.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (3. September 2013)

Bei Steam steht: fuer dieses spiel brauchste n origin konto was ab 13 jahren erlaubt ist. wenn ich mich mit 13 jahren anmelden will bin ich zu jung xD lol


----------



## Zeus18 (3. September 2013)

Ja genau, das habe ich auch gelesen.


----------

